# Problems with fade to black solo



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

My problem is, getting the rhythm of the bends, and pulls offs in the beginning where it's bend at 9 on G then fret 7 on E and then the pull off 10-7 on BI just can't get the rhythm going on it! I'm really slow and broken up trying to play it. Could I use a metronome to get it down? Or is there some technique that I'm not catching onto?It just feels awkward and I don't see how I can make it fluid


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fade to black is a cool song, but it can be tricky to get the hang of. what i did was, i use the song like a backing track, and play with metallica as if i was there. at first, you play through, and identify your problem areas. you already know what they are. so just loop the tough areas with song surgeon. it's a free download for the trial version. you can slow it down without changing the pitch. once you can get through that area at say, 1/2 speed, bump it up till you can _almost _do it. then practice till you can. speed up some more, etc. until you can do it at full speed. another trick i use is youtube. sometimes my interpretation of what someone is doing, is doing it the hard way. so when i look at other guys on youtube i sometimes realize alternate ways to play something that are much easier than the way i was trying to do it.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...l4919l0l8360l14l14l0l6l6l0l214l1401l1.4.3l8l0


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

It turns out i was doing it the hard way,....... But my pinky is pretty weak so its a challenge getting used to it!


----------

